# 2Cool Meet And Greet?



## FATfisherman (Mar 13, 2009)

Has there ever been a 2Cool meet and greet? :cheers:


----------



## Diamond Jen (Jan 3, 2008)

I don't know, but that is a GREAT idea! I have met a lot of 2coolers on the water and at Captains Meetings, but a meet and greet might be fun!! Of course, there should probably be some security for an event like that!!! LOL! Just kidding!


----------



## Troutman123 (Mar 21, 2007)

*Went to*

one in San Ant last fall , had about 10 show up & it was pretty cool


----------



## Team MirrOlure (Jan 24, 2009)

security!! that's funny


----------



## Diamond Jen (Jan 3, 2008)

Team MirrOlure said:


> security!! that's funny


You never know...get a bunch of 2coolers together and they might start talking about live bait, Gulp, burning shorelines, Obama....you never know!!! I'm a lover not a fighter so I was just trying to promote the peace!!! LOL! :bluefish: (No gay dolphins....LOL!)


----------



## Capt. Dustin Lee (Jan 16, 2006)

Diamond Jen said:


> You never know...get a bunch of 2coolers together and they might start talking about live bait, Gulp, burning shorelines, Obama....you never know!!! I'm a lover not a fighter so I was just trying to promote the peace!!! LOL! :bluefish: (No gay dolphins....LOL!)


Oh no, you had to bring up the gay dolphins, now there will be some fighting going on. Better get some security for sure. LOL

Capt. Dustin Lee
Fish'N Addiction Guide Service
www.TexasBigFish.com
www.MatagordaBayFishingGuide.com

Team Brown Lures, Hookset Marine, Kubala Kustom Rods, Midcoastproducts.


----------



## FATfisherman (Mar 13, 2009)

I was thinking on the beach somewhere between Galveston and Surfside.


----------



## jmack (Dec 7, 2006)

Would you wear a name tag with your 2cool user name so everone would know who you are ?


----------



## Tight Knot (Sep 8, 2004)

We've been to a couple on Sams Beach in Surfside. I quess it was about 4 years ago. Everyone was very well behaved.
T.K.


----------



## FATfisherman (Mar 13, 2009)

jmack said:


> Would you wear a name tag with your 2cool user name so everone would know who you are ?


 I sure would.


----------



## Levelwind (Apr 15, 2005)

Diamond Jen said:


> You never know...get a bunch of 2coolers together and they might start talking about live bait, Gulp, burning shorelines, Obama, CHAPS, ....you never know!!! I'm a lover not a fighter so I was just trying to promote the peace!!! LOL! :bluefish: (No gay dolphins....LOL!)


:ac550:


----------



## jmack (Dec 7, 2006)

Will there be adult beverages involved ?


----------



## TP10 (Feb 9, 2009)

anyone thought about a 2cool fishin tournament?


----------



## boatmanjohn (Mar 18, 2009)

jmack said:


> Will there be adult beverages involved ?


Definitely would at least have to be an adult beverage friendly location or the turn-out might be low...like 10 ppl. :spineyes:


----------



## FATfisherman (Mar 13, 2009)

I'm thinking that everyone would bring their own food and beverages that way you don't run into providing to someone under age. Family, friends and a good time....and who knows if the surfs right maybe some fishing!?!


----------



## boatmanjohn (Mar 18, 2009)

I know a majority of the folks on here are from Houston area...so maybe there would need to be 2 events. One H-town area, one CC area or Port A. That would cover the whole coast. It would be cool to be able to put a face with a name.


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

I've met quite a few of these guys and I'm not really sure that a get together is such a good idea.!troll!


----------



## Arlon (Feb 8, 2005)

jmack said:


> Would you wear a name tag with your 2cool user name so everone would know who you are ?


Yes, I've never posted anything to be ashamed of.. I don't need to hide in anonymity.

There used to be a few gatherings in Houston from time to time but I haven't seen one in awhile.

Photo forum here occasionally has a few individuals meeting at Brazos Bend or some such place.


----------



## FATfisherman (Mar 13, 2009)

boatmanjohn said:


> I know a majority of the folks on here are from Houston area...so maybe there would need to be 2 events. One H-town area, one CC area or Port A. That would cover the whole coast. It would be cool to be able to put a face with a name.


 Or maybe we can make it an annual event and just take move it up and down the coast.?.


----------



## Bonito (Nov 17, 2008)

Sounds good to me. If local, definately count me in.

Hey FATfisherman, I saw your other post. Nice kings !


----------



## bigjim75 (Jul 22, 2008)

FATfisherman said:


> Or maybe we can make it an annual event and just take move it up and down the coast.?.


Or, on a more local scale, we could do like once a month, after work get together at say Buffalo Wild wings or Hooters or whatever.

Not to hijack the thread, but would anyone be interested in meeting this coming Thursday at Buffalo Wild Wings in Pearland?

We could move it each month around Houston.

I also think a big annual event would be great.


----------



## boatmanjohn (Mar 18, 2009)

Raffle? BBQ? Beer? Fishing? This could get good! And have the raffle proceeds pay for the item and the rest go towards the reef project.


----------



## Timemachine (Nov 25, 2008)

FATfisherman said:


> I was thinking on the beach somewhere between Galveston and Surfside.


Avery's at Seaisle has the 3 things we need. Beverages, food, view of the water PLUS as TP10 mentioned, we could do a little informal fishing tournament right their. Maybe shotgun start at 3:00 PM meet back at 6:00 pm, do a weight in and then hit the restaurant. Avery's is really pretty at sunset. My company would be good for a couple of prizes

Think we should invite the "WestEnd Anglers" guys???


----------



## bigjim75 (Jul 22, 2008)

bigjim75 said:


> Or, on a more local scale, we could do like once a month, after work get together at say Buffalo Wild wings or Hooters or whatever.
> 
> Not to hijack the thread, but would anyone be interested in meeting this coming Thursday at Buffalo Wild Wings in Pearland?
> 
> ...


Sorry, I meant next Thursday. June 18th.

Thanks,


----------



## Tiny (Dec 19, 2006)

Used to have a TCD Gathering... 2 Coolfishing Texas City Dike Gathering, with a MAP party at Anita's bait camp.... of course that was before Hurricane Ike came along and washed it all away.

Take charge, set something up, set a date and people will come.

I've had several 2coolers at the house in the past couple years........ ya'll know what I'm talking about, and yes it's coming soon July 18th.


----------



## jmack (Dec 7, 2006)

Arlon said:


> Yes, I've never posted anything to be ashamed of.. I don't need to hide in anonymity.
> 
> There used to be a few gatherings in Houston from time to time but I haven't seen one in awhile.
> 
> Photo forum here occasionally has a few individuals meeting at Brazos Bend or some such place.


I didnt say anything about hiding. I asked that cause I know many people by their screen names. it would be easier to identify people that way..


----------



## Timemachine (Nov 25, 2008)

I drive a black 4Runner with big green letters on the side. Please don't shoot!!!


----------



## FATfisherman (Mar 13, 2009)

I'm gonna look at my calendar and try to set a date and if anyone would like to help me out it would be greatly appretiated.


----------



## boatmanjohn (Mar 18, 2009)

"If you build it, they will come"


----------



## boat (Mar 7, 2005)

TP10 said:


> anyone thought about a 2cool fishin tournament?


MudSkipper and I put on a 2Cool fishing tournament about 3 years ago. It was at the time that GaterBait had his accident at work and was burned by steam. Well Bay Gal and a few others along with Mudskiiper and I joined forces for one heck of a 2Cool Fishing Tournament and fundraiser. We had a band, food and silent auction. It took place at The Topwater Grill in San Leon.To say that putting on a tournament is not easy is an understatement. MudSkipper warned me. Anyways if ya'll want to put one on let me know and I will glad to help.

Boat


----------



## Miles2Fish (Dec 2, 2008)

I'm in...I like the idea of adult beverages.....


----------



## boatmanjohn (Mar 18, 2009)

OH, OH...make it a trash fish tourney so I could have a shot at winning!!!!!!!


----------



## ejbroker (Nov 24, 2008)

set it up. I am in. Would like to put a few faces with screen names.


----------



## FATfisherman (Mar 13, 2009)

boatmanjohn said:


> OH, OH...make it a trash fish tourney so I could have a shot at winning!!!!!!!


 Biggest Hardhead gets a bucket of sand!


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

Timemachine said:


> Think we should invite the "WestEnd Anglers" guys???


 We're already here!

We've already got a tournament lined up in Sea Isle for the 4th of July.


----------



## beer catcher (Oct 15, 2008)

i would definitely be in for something like this. My only problem is my mother is going through treatment right now so i never know when i'll be needed to stick around to help.


----------



## energinerbuzzy (Oct 28, 2008)

We had one with a very small fishing forum I also visit. We had probably 15 members and their families show up.
We had a few briskets and everyone brought a dish and their own drinks.
We had a blast, there were plenty of adult beverages consumed and everyone behaved and had a designated driver except for the handful of us that camped on the beach and woke up for the Dawn patrol.

I can attest to the fact that a get together like this can and does work and is a ton of fun!
We did ours on Surfside beach, don't remember what entrance but it was closer to SLP.

Set it up! I am still a noob here but count me in. It always fun to meet new people and who knows, ya might gain a few good friends out of the deal!!


----------



## FATfisherman (Mar 13, 2009)

beer catcher said:


> i would definitely be in for something like this. My only problem is my mother is going through treatment right now so i never know when i'll be needed to stick around to help.


 Hey brother, hopefully this will become an annual event and maybe next time you can bring your mother but until then mom comes first so I think we all understand.


----------



## Diamond Jen (Jan 3, 2008)

Miles2Fish said:


> I'm in...I like the idea of adult beverages.....


Not me Miles...I am allergic to them!  Just kidding!!! I would go to a Meet and Greet!!! Maybe!!! LOL!


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

mwb007 said:


> We're already here!
> 
> We've already got a tournament lined up in Sea Isle for the 4th of July.


Here's a link, everyone is invited.
http://www.fishwestend.com/july-4th-2009-west-bay-slam-fishing-tournament
.


----------



## BUBAFISH (Jun 10, 2008)

COUNT ME IN IT WOULD BE FUN TO BE AROUND PEOPLE THAT HAVE SO MUCH IN COMMEN.


----------



## LPKENNER (Apr 26, 2006)

Diamond Jen said:


> You never know...get a bunch of 2coolers together and they might start talking about live bait, Gulp, burning shorelines, Obama....you never know!!! I'm a lover not a fighter so I was just trying to promote the peace!!! LOL! :bluefish: (No gay dolphins....LOL!)


Diamond Jen, I think I love you!!!


----------



## Shallow Sport68 (Oct 14, 2008)

LPKENNER said:


> Diamond Jen, I think I love you!!!


She's mine jr.Bubafish,why are you yelling?


----------



## redman35 (Jul 1, 2008)

Diamond Jen said:


> You never know...get a bunch of 2coolers together and they might start talking about live bait, Gulp, burning shorelines, Obama....you never know!!! I'm a lover not a fighter so I was just trying to promote the peace!!! LOL! :bluefish: (No gay dolphins....LOL!)


 Jen you have always been a better fighter than a lover.


----------



## Shallow Sport68 (Oct 14, 2008)

Just kiddin,count me in.


----------



## Diamond Jen (Jan 3, 2008)

redman35 said:


> Jen you have always been a better fighter than a lover.


Ha ha! Don't make me be the first to start throwing out the gay dolphins....LOL! I have never been in a fight in my life!!! I don't have time...between cleaning my guns and reels....when am I gonna fight??? LOL!!!


----------



## Shallow Sport68 (Oct 14, 2008)

redman35 said:


> Jen you have always been a better fighter than a lover.


Uh oh..........hwell:


----------



## Shallow Sport68 (Oct 14, 2008)

Anyone come up with a date? 
:an5:


----------



## FATfisherman (Mar 13, 2009)

Diamond Jen said:


> Ha ha! Don't make me be the first to start throwing out the gay dolphins....LOL! I have never been in a fight in my life!!! I don't have time...between cleaning my guns and reels....when am I gonna fight??? LOL!!!


 You had me at "between cleaning my guns and reels"
Sorry sweetheart I had to.


----------



## FATfisherman (Mar 13, 2009)

Shallow Sport68 said:


> Anyone come up with a date?
> :an5:


I'm working on it!


----------



## Long Pole (Jun 5, 2008)

FATfisherman said:


> You had me at "between cleaning my guns and reels"
> Sorry sweetheart I had to.


That's what I was thinking...

Have they started the Cloning thing yet?


----------



## Tiny (Dec 19, 2006)

FATfisherman said:


> I'm working on it!


Just please make sure it is not July 18th. Please.

Thank you....


----------



## Diamond Jen (Jan 3, 2008)

FATfisherman said:


> You had me at "between cleaning my guns and reels"
> Sorry sweetheart I had to.


YOU HAVE SUCH A WAY WITH WORDS!!!! LOL!

Shallow Sport 68....NO "gay dolphins"!!!


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

Tiny said:


> Just please make sure it is not July 18th. Please.
> 
> Thank you....


Are you making the FWE tournament on the 4th?


----------



## boatmanjohn (Mar 18, 2009)

:an6: This is the gay one. 



:an4: This one seems to be under the influence.

But back to the subject at hand...

I'm still pulling for somebody from the Corpus area to jump in and plan one down here. Somebody besides me. I'd like to help in a small way, but will be busy with other stuff all summer...like my wife having a baby.


----------



## Shallow Sport68 (Oct 14, 2008)

Diamond Jen said:


> YOU HAVE SUCH A WAY WITH WORDS!!!! LOL!
> 
> Shallow Sport 68....NO "gay dolphins"!!!


Sorry,i couldn't help it.


----------



## Diamond Jen (Jan 3, 2008)

Boatmanjohn, THAT IS THE ONE!!! :bounce:

NOOOOO gay dolphins allowed at the meet and greet!!!! PLEASE!!!! Shallow Sport 68, you hear me...right??? LOL! 

You should have the meet and greet on a Thursday night so that I can go fishing Friday morning!!! :wink:


----------



## Shallow Sport68 (Oct 14, 2008)

FATfisherman said:


> I'm working on it!


Not July 4th,too many knuckleheads out on that weekend.


----------



## TP10 (Feb 9, 2009)

agreed with shallow sport its gonna be super packed on the 4th


----------



## Tiny (Dec 19, 2006)

mwb007 said:


> Are you making the FWE tournament on the 4th?


No..... Tackle Time and Fishin' Fiesta


----------



## FATfisherman (Mar 13, 2009)

I'm looking at July 11th so we can have it half arsed organized. Let me know what ya'll think.


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

Tiny said:


> No..... Tackle Time and Fishin' Fiesta


Who's gonna be the weigh master?


----------



## Shallow Sport68 (Oct 14, 2008)

FATfisherman said:


> I'm looking at July 11th so we can have it half arsed organized. Let me know what ya'll think.


Where?


----------



## Diamond Jen (Jan 3, 2008)

FATfisherman said:


> I'm looking at July 11th so we can have it half arsed organized. Let me know what ya'll think.


July 11th is the Texas Redfish Series tournament in Corpus. A LOT of 2coolers will be fishing in the tournament (myself included). Just FYI!


----------



## Mike77015 (Dec 27, 2007)

July 11th is no good, I am also in TRS.


----------



## FATfisherman (Mar 13, 2009)

Diamond Jen said:


> July 11th is the Texas Redfish Series tournament in Corpus. A LOT of 2coolers will be fishing in the tournament (myself included). Just FYI!


 Jen since you fish tourney's can you let me know what the tourney schedule looks like?


----------



## fishhunter81 (Apr 15, 2008)

Whenever it is planned for I hope I'm here, although I more than likely won't due to me leaving to South Africa for work for like 5 weeks at the end of june or the beginning of july. ****!! I always miss the good stuff.


----------



## Diamond Jen (Jan 3, 2008)

FATfisherman said:


> Jen since you fish tourney's can you let me know what the tourney schedule looks like?


June 20th - Lingerie on the Bay (Matagorda)

June 27th - Bluewater Challenge (Matagorda)/ Coastline Marine Redfish Tournament (Seabrook) - I am fishing one of these, but not sure which one yet!

July 11th - Texas Redfish Series: Corpus Christi

August 8th - Texas Redfish Series: Port Lavaca

Sept. 12th - IFA Redfish Series: Port Aransas

Those are the only ones that I am committed to fish through September. I am sure that there are a lot of small ones in between. Nonetheless, there ya go!!! (I would not schedule an event in the days immediately preceding the tournament dates due to pre-fishing!!!) Hope this helps. Isn't scheduling fun??? NOT!


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

Diamond Jen said:


> June 20th - Lingerie on the Bay (Matagorda)
> 
> June 27th - Bluewater Challenge (Matagorda)/ Coastline Marine Redfish Tournament (Seabrook) - I am fishing one of these, but not sure which one yet!
> 
> ...


I guess that means that we'll see you here.http://www.fishwestend.com/july-4th-2009-west-bay-slam-fishing-tournament


----------



## FATfisherman (Mar 13, 2009)

Looks like JULY 25th!


----------



## Diamond Jen (Jan 3, 2008)

mwb007 said:


> I guess that means that we'll see you here.http://www.fishwestend.com/july-4th-2009-west-bay-slam-fishing-tournament


I will have to find a partner! I have my partner over-committed as is with his school schedule so.....I would have to get a fish-in!!! LOL!


----------



## FATfisherman (Mar 13, 2009)

mwb007 said:


> On a Friday?


25th is on a Sat.


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

Diamond Jen said:


> I will have to find a partner! I have my partner over-committed as is with his school schedule so.....I would have to get a fish-in!!! LOL!


You could probably get a "partner" to pay for the fuel, entry and everything else. No problem.


----------



## Shallow Sport68 (Oct 14, 2008)

FATfisherman said:


> 25th is on a Sat.


Where?


----------



## FATfisherman (Mar 13, 2009)

Shallow Sport68 said:


> Where?


Will organize and post later.


----------



## DeerSlayer (May 7, 2008)

Hey there, Im Deerslayer...I haven't really talked to most of you but we have exchanged comments and such on various boards (bluewater, hunting). Yeah, I like the idea of a "meet and greet"! It would be pretty cool! I have already met up with a couple of 2coolers for hunting and fishing and I have been impressed every time! I like this organization as we all have common interests and that could keep the conversation going for hours and hours (maybe even to closing time...especially with adult beverages in the mix)! Yeah, that sounds good to me, you can count me in for sure! I live in Pearland, so I kind of liked the Buffalo Wild Wings meeting as it is minutes from my home....but I am open to whatever...I'll keep checking this out to see what is planned. 
Also, I have always wondered...Has anyone ever thought of maybe coming up with some 2Cool T-Shirts...I'd definitely buy one. I thought that would be a good idea...maybe a white T-shirt with maybe a big fish/deer or something on the back and on the front have a 2cool logo or something. Just food for thought. 
Diamond Jen, You are too cool!!! I love that comment about "not enough time between cleaning your guns and reels"! If I ever found a single one like that, I'd be married!


----------



## FATfisherman (Mar 13, 2009)

Everyone please PM me with ideas, please be reasonable. I do not have a boat but I think a small informal tourney would be cool. I have never fished a tourney so I would need someone to step up and take on that monster but I will be in it every step of the way.


----------



## Diamond Jen (Jan 3, 2008)

DeerSlayer said:


> Diamond Jen, You are too cool!!! I love that comment about "not enough time between cleaning your guns and reels"! If I ever found a single one like that, I'd be married!


Awww....thanks! I am single!!!! LMAO!!!! I'm happily single! :rotfl:


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

FATfisherman said:


> Everyone please PM me with ideas, please be reasonable. I do not have a boat but I think a small informal tourney would be cool. I have never fished a tourney so I would need someone to step up and take on that monster but I will be in it every step of the way.


There's a lot of folks here that have boats that would be more than happy to take you fishing.


----------



## FATfisherman (Mar 13, 2009)

I was actually gonna talk to my cousin who has a screen print shop. Thinking about how to come up with the money to purchase the shirts.


----------



## Long Pole (Jun 5, 2008)

FATfisherman said:


> I was actually gonna talk to my cousin who has a screen print shop. Thinking about how to come up with the money to purchase the shirts.


Take orders ({Pre-pay) and setup a Paypal Account for it. 
Have one shirt made for an example...

I'm good for one or two.


----------



## DeerSlayer (May 7, 2008)

*Diamond Jen*



Diamond Jen said:


> Awww....thanks! I am single!!!! LMAO!!!! I'm happily single! :rotfl:


happily single...I hear you on that one!!! Ditto!!! Did you hear that guys...it just get's better and better!!! She's cute, got personality, and she hunts and fishes! OUCH!!!!


----------



## Shallow Sport68 (Oct 14, 2008)

Diamond Jen said:


> Awww....thanks! I am single!!!! LMAO!!!! I'm happily single! :rotfl:


I thought you were spoken for?........uuuuhhh.....how you duuuin?.:brew:


----------



## FATfisherman (Mar 13, 2009)

Who would I have to talk to and get permission from to use the 2Cool logo? I don't want any legal problems. :redface:


----------



## Diamond Jen (Jan 3, 2008)

Shallow Sport68 said:


> I thought you were spoken for?........uuuuhhh.....how you duuuin?.:brew:


NEGATIVE!!! I am NOT spoken for! 

FATfisherman, send a PM to Mont...I bet that he can help you out!


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

Souns like a great idea!


----------



## Long Pole (Jun 5, 2008)

Diamond Jen said:


> NEGATIVE!!! I am NOT spoken for!


I bet things pick up in here now...:rotfl:


----------



## DeerSlayer (May 7, 2008)

FATfisherman,
My guess is that you'd have to contact the administrator of this website. I thought it was Mont, but Im not sure...don't quote me on that. Maybe some of the senior members will chime in. 

Whoever that was that replied to Diamond Jen about "How yuuuu Doin"... I just have to say that was FUNNY...My stomach still hurts from laughing sooooo hard. I already pictured Joey Tribioni (sp)...too funny! :rotfl:


----------



## Shallow Sport68 (Oct 14, 2008)

Diamond Jen said:


> NEGATIVE!!! I am NOT spoken for!
> 
> FATfisherman, send a PM to Mont...I bet that he can help you out!


Instead of flowers i'll bring you a bouquet of Corky's ?.........j/k


----------



## Shallow Sport68 (Oct 14, 2008)

Long Pole said:


> I bet things pick up in here now...:rotfl:


lol


----------



## TripleGrip (Oct 18, 2007)

to many with a CHL will need EMS to stand by.


----------



## FATfisherman (Mar 13, 2009)

Diamond Jen said:


> NEGATIVE!!! I am NOT spoken for!
> 
> FATfisherman, send a PM to Mont...I bet that he can help you out!


 That's a big 10-4!


----------



## Shallow Sport68 (Oct 14, 2008)

DeerSlayer said:


> FATfisherman,
> My guess is that you'd have to contact the administrator of this website. I thought it was Mont, but Im not sure...don't quote me on that. Maybe some of the senior members will chime in.
> 
> Whoever that was that replied to Diamond Jen about "How yuuuu Doin"... I just have to say that was FUNNY...My stomach still hurts from laughing sooooo hard. I already pictured Joey Tribioni (sp)...too funny! :rotfl:


Yea i'm slick like that..:brew:


----------



## beer catcher (Oct 15, 2008)

FATfisherman said:


> Hey brother, hopefully this will become an annual event and maybe next time you can bring your mother but until then mom comes first so I think we all understand.


I hope it does become an annual even, that would be awesome. And forsure moms would be going. If this does get set-up though im gonna make every effort to go, and no worries she's always gonna be taken care of!


----------



## FATfisherman (Mar 13, 2009)

beer catcher said:


> I hope it does become an annual even, that would be awesome. And forsure moms would be going. If this does get set-up though im gonna make every effort to go, and no worries she's always gonna be taken care of!


 Nicely put sir! :brew:


----------



## jeff.w (Jan 22, 2006)

With Diamond Jen in the mix, this could be a record turnout.:rotfl:


----------



## Diamond Jen (Jan 3, 2008)

Shallow Sport68 said:


> Instead of flowers i'll bring you a bouquet of Corky's ?.........j/k


A man after my heart....don't kid about stuff like that! That would be awesome. 



jeff.w said:


> With Diamond Jen in the mix, this could be a record turnout.:rotfl:


Awwww....very sweet! I sure hope that it is a big turn out. I need to put faces with the names of the people that I talk to all day long! LOL!


----------



## CajunBob (Feb 24, 2008)

A very cool thing to do keep us posted on the where and when


----------



## PasadenaMan (Dec 5, 2007)

Make the time and date info a sticky


----------



## koncept1 (Jan 27, 2009)

I would be down for this!! If you need any help on the t-shirts let me know, my cousin designs and prints clothing.


----------



## Shallow Sport68 (Oct 14, 2008)

You know,the more and more i think about it....sounds like it would be a lot of fun...:cheers:


----------



## jmack (Dec 7, 2006)

Diamond Jen said:


> NEGATIVE!!! I am NOT spoken for!


 Man I leave work and drive home and this happens while Im gone. I always miss the good stuff !!!


----------



## koncept1 (Jan 27, 2009)

If anyone is interested I could ask my buddy to come by to serve the kiddo's some Ice cream (Ben n Jerry's). If you guys think this would be a good idea, let me know and I'll get more details from him.


----------



## jmack (Dec 7, 2006)

So has a location been decided ?


----------



## FATfisherman (Mar 13, 2009)

jmack said:


> So has a location been decided ?


I'm working on it.


----------



## redman35 (Jul 1, 2008)

Diamond Jen said:


> I will have to find a partner! I have my partner over-committed as is with his school schedule so.....I would have to get a fish-in!!! LOL!


If you ever need a partner you let me know. i will fish with you.


----------



## boatmanjohn (Mar 18, 2009)

Diamond Jen, I'll bet you'll have no problem finding someone to fish with now! Cat's out of the bag! Bet your in-box is full!

Are there any CC folks keeping up with this or does this mean we will have to drive to...wherever it is. I'll need a fishing partner if I go north!


----------



## redman35 (Jul 1, 2008)

Heck if i can get Capt. Jen to fish with me i am going to guy by the smallest boat i can find that way she has to be closer


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

Hello!!! I got gas money and a whole spool of Braid!!!


----------



## boatmanjohn (Mar 18, 2009)

I have a....oh wait...I have a wife. Sorry Jen! I'm spoken for! But I'd still fish with you!


----------



## Browning A5 (Jun 7, 2009)

Hello everybody. I'm new to this site and have enjoyed all the info andgreat threads. I would like to try to make with the family. It would be great to meet and make some new friends with same interest.

Mike


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

Browning A5 said:


> Hello everybody. I'm new to this site and have enjoyed all the info andgreat threads. I would like to try to make with the family. It would be great to meet and make some new friends with same interest.
> 
> Mike


Drive south on Center street till it dead ends make a left and you'll you hit the driveway... Bring Beer!!!!:work:


----------



## Shallow Sport68 (Oct 14, 2008)

redman35 said:


> Heck if i can get Capt. Jen to fish with me i am going to guy by the smallest boat i can find that way she has to be closer


No man,just fill the tank about a 1/4 of the way and keep riding until the gas runs out..h:,but stand in line behind me.I'm buy her corkies tomorrow.


----------



## Tiny (Dec 19, 2006)

mwb007 said:


> Who's gonna be the weigh master?


Well... it also depends on my funds... if I don't have the funds, I won't be fishing, therefore I can be the weighmaster, or I can loan my stuff to whomever.


----------



## Diamond Jen (Jan 3, 2008)

Shallow Sport68 said:


> No man,just fill the tank about a 1/4 of the way and keep riding until the gas runs out..h:,but stand in line behind me.I'm buy her corkies tomorrow.


So sweet!!!! rosesm I love corkies! LOL!

Seriously....ya'll crack me up!!! I look forward to meeting some of you!


----------



## jmack (Dec 7, 2006)

Diamond Jen said:


> So sweet!!!! rosesm I love corkies! LOL!
> 
> Seriously....ya'll crack me up!!! I look forward to meeting some of you!


Dang Jen you just have them lined up ! Ill just bring you an American Rodsmith to beat em off with..


----------



## jmack (Dec 7, 2006)

After you get you corkies of course.


----------



## Spec-Rig.006 (Nov 2, 2007)

jmack said:


> Would you wear a name tag with your 2cool user name so everone would know who you are ?


H. E. Double hockey stick no ... I don't want anyone to know who I am, or what my truck looks like.

I can just show up and play nice ... ha ha ha ha ha ...


----------



## Diamond Jen (Jan 3, 2008)

jmack said:


> Dang Jen you just have them lined up ! Ill just bring you an American Rodsmith to beat em off with..


Now I'm getting a fishing rod...wow! I feel so special! :cheers: When is this shin dig??? (But I might not wear a name tag....wonder if anyone will know who I am! :ac550: LOL!)


----------



## jmack (Dec 7, 2006)

Diamond Jen said:


> Now I'm getting a fishing rod...wow! I feel so special! :cheers: When is this shin dig??? (But I might not wear a name tag....wonder if anyone will know who I am! :ac550: LOL!)


Rod to be returned after self defense beat down is administered... lol I'm sure you will be really hard to pick out of the big group of middle aged balding slightly over wight guys there.


----------



## Shallow Sport68 (Oct 14, 2008)

jmack said:


> Rod to be returned after self defense beat down is administered... lol I'm sure you will be really hard to pick out of the big group of middle aged balding slightly over wight guys there.


LOL.


----------



## koncept1 (Jan 27, 2009)

dang Jen...looks like u got a stringer full of 2coolers. lol


----------



## jmack (Dec 7, 2006)

koncept1 said:


> dang Jen...looks like u got a stringer full of 2coolers. lol


LOL I'm pretty sure she is close to a limit ! She better watch it though I doubt any are keepers..


----------



## koncept1 (Jan 27, 2009)

lol..


----------



## Ninjazx9rrida (Jun 11, 2006)

just keep 5........


----------



## redman35 (Jul 1, 2008)

Shallow Sport68 said:


> No man,just fill the tank about a 1/4 of the way and keep riding until the gas runs out..h:,but stand in line behind me.I'm buy her corkies tomorrow.


Come on now i got some pull i did go to high school with her. She has just gotten better looking with age.


----------



## Shallow Sport68 (Oct 14, 2008)

redman35 said:


> Come on now i got some pull i did go to high school with her. She has just gotten better looking with age.


High school? and your STILL chasing her?.....yea you got pull alright..lol you may need to step it up a notch...:cheers:


----------



## Shallow Sport68 (Oct 14, 2008)

High school.....i know i know you got her right where you want her....right?.......


----------



## Diamond Jen (Jan 3, 2008)

Shallow Sport68 said:


> High school.....i know i know you got her right where you want her....right?.......


I regret to inform the masses that no one has gotten a hold of me! I'm not so easy to hook, ya know???

Just keep 5 :dance:...that is a good one!!! LOL!


----------



## koncept1 (Jan 27, 2009)

I'm sorry ma'am but im going to have ton confiscate your stringer. Here is your ticket. If you would like to personally discuss this matter over dinner, my number is on the back of the citation. *feeds 2coolers to the charks! lol


----------



## redman35 (Jul 1, 2008)

Diamond Jen said:


> I regret to inform the masses that no one has gotten a hold of me! I'm not so easy to hook, ya know???
> 
> Just keep 5 :dance:...that is a good one!!! LOL![/q
> 
> She keeps spitting the hook know one can land her.


----------



## Long Pole (Jun 5, 2008)

koncept1 said:


> I'm sorry ma'am but im going to have ton confiscate your stringer. Here is your ticket. If you would like to personally discuss this matter over dinner, my number is on the back of the citation. *feeds 2coolers to the charks! lol


Why are you trying to take her stringer of men?


----------



## Long Pole (Jun 5, 2008)

redman35 said:


> Diamond Jen said:
> 
> 
> > I regret to inform the masses that no one has gotten a hold of me! I'm not so easy to hook, ya know???
> ...


----------



## Shallow Sport68 (Oct 14, 2008)

Diamond Jen said:


> I regret to inform the masses that no one has gotten a hold of me! I'm not so easy to hook, ya know???
> 
> Just keep 5 :dance:...that is a good one!!! LOL!


I understand...The good ones are very hard to hook...hats off to ya' Jen.


----------



## koncept1 (Jan 27, 2009)

Long Pole said:


> Why are you trying to take her stringer of men?


to feed em to this guy...:an6: and keep her for myself.


----------



## jmack (Dec 7, 2006)

koncept1 said:


> to feed em to this guy...:an6: and keep her for myself.


Aww man not the gay dolphin !


----------



## Shallow Sport68 (Oct 14, 2008)

jmack said:


> Aww man not the gay dolphin !


Get a rope...........


----------



## boatmanjohn (Mar 18, 2009)

I thought the gay dolphin was done!!!



Throwing 2coolers to the sharks... From reading all this, ya'll ARE the sharks!!! 


Security might not be a bad idea if Jen shows up to the shin-dig!


----------



## Diamond Jen (Jan 3, 2008)

boatmanjohn said:


> I thought the gay dolphin was done!!!
> 
> Throwing 2coolers to the sharks... From reading all this, ya'll ARE the sharks!!!
> 
> Security might not be a bad idea if Jen shows up to the shin-dig!


Not a skrimp kinda gal!!! Ha ha! I totally suggested security in an earlier post!!! With the gay dolphins getting thrown around, we are going to need them. So, who's gonna be my date to this party??? LMAO! :spineyes:


----------



## WestEndAngler (Jan 30, 2007)

I've taken 10+ 2Coolers for a gig trip last year... I've done it 2 years in a row now, this will be the 3rd year... I've met a bunch at Tournaments, on the water and at boat ramps a lot of good friends have come from this board.

Tight Lines ~

Coe-


----------



## Shallow Sport68 (Oct 14, 2008)

Diamond Jen said:


> Not a skrimp kinda gal!!! Ha ha! I totally suggested security in an earlier post!!! With the gay dolphins getting thrown around, we are going to need them. So, who's gonna be my date to this party??? LMAO! :spineyes:


:redface:


----------



## redman35 (Jul 1, 2008)

Diamond Jen said:


> Not a skrimp kinda gal!!! Ha ha! I totally suggested security in an earlier post!!! With the gay dolphins getting thrown around, we are going to need them. So, who's gonna be my date to this party??? LMAO! :spineyes:


 Well Jen since i live the closest it would just be easier for me to pick you up and take you.


----------



## Diamond Jen (Jan 3, 2008)

redman35 said:


> Well Jen since i live the closest it would just be easier for me to pick you up and take you.


I was totally just kidding! I'm going SOLO!!! I will probably go fishing on Friday and Saturday so I will already be in the area, but thanks. I'm kinda sweet on a few 2coolers anyway...I would not want to run them off by showing up with a date!!! Ha ha! LOL!!! You guys are more fun than a barrel of gay dolphins. :an6:LOL!

Sorry...I could not resist.


----------



## LPKENNER (Apr 26, 2006)

We could have a biggest trout contest to see who gets to be Diamond Jen's date.....


----------



## redman35 (Jul 1, 2008)

LPKENNER said:


> We could have a biggest trout contest to see who gets to be Diamond Jen's date.....


winner gets a date with Jen now that is a prize.... Well maybe.


----------



## Long Pole (Jun 5, 2008)

LPKENNER said:


> We could have a biggest trout contest to see who gets to be Diamond Jen's date.....


If she catches a bigger one than ya'll...then do the guys go on a date together?


----------



## Diamond Jen (Jan 3, 2008)

*x2.....MY THOUGHTS EXACTLY!!!!*



Long Pole said:


> If she catches a bigger one than ya'll...then do the guys go on a date together?


SAAAHHH-WWWEEET! I love that!!! Thanks Long Pole! That's what I am talkin' about!!! :bounce:


----------



## Shallow Sport68 (Oct 14, 2008)

Long Pole said:


> If she catches a bigger one than ya'll...then do the guys go on a date together?


Man you ought to be shot for saying that! nasty........


----------



## Shallow Sport68 (Oct 14, 2008)

LPKENNER said:


> We could have a biggest trout contest to see who gets to be Diamond Jen's date.....


I'll be cheating like no body's bidness!!!


----------



## LPKENNER (Apr 26, 2006)

Long Pole said:


> If she catches a bigger one than ya'll...then do the guys go on a date together?


:headknock
Lets not get carried away here! Talk about you all time backfires!!!


----------



## Long Pole (Jun 5, 2008)

Diamond Jen said:


> SAAAHHH-WWWEEET! I love that!!! Thanks Long Pole! That's what I am talkin' about!!! :bounce:


Anytime...I figured that might over well with ya. :wink:



Shallow Sport68 said:


> Man you ought to be shot for saying that! nasty........


Don't be jealous because she gave me props....:slimer:


----------



## Long Pole (Jun 5, 2008)

LPKENNER said:


> :headknock
> Lets not get carried away here! Talk about you all time backfires!!!


I'm not in the contest, so it's all good.

I like girls that I can out fish...


----------



## RAT DADDY (Jun 2, 2009)

Jen you might need to bring your own security to keep all the guys off you .......... :dance:


----------



## LPKENNER (Apr 26, 2006)

RAT DADDY said:


> Jen you might need to bring your own security to keep all the guys off you .......... :dance:


Biggest redfish can be the security guard!!!:cop:


----------



## Diamond Jen (Jan 3, 2008)

LPKENNER said:


> Biggest redfish can be the security guard!!!:cop:


OMG!!! Ya'll are crazy!!! I am laughing so hard that I'm crying! Good grief!!!


----------



## Long Pole (Jun 5, 2008)

Diamond Jen said:


> OMG!!! Ya'll are crazy!!! I am laughing so hard that I'm crying! Good grief!!!


You're gonna have to file a Sexual Harrassment charge just to get back on 2cool.


----------



## FATfisherman (Mar 13, 2009)

Fellas Ms. Jen will be kicking back with me and my family and you guys can come up one at a time to meet her! lol :cop:


----------



## boatmanjohn (Mar 18, 2009)

I think if she can kill an Elk, catch a limit of fish, fix her own minor boat problems...she can probably keep the guys off on her own! Might just have to pay her to be the bouncer!

So was the final date for this thing set for July 25th? Where? If it's for 7-25, I'm out, unfortunately. But for a good reason.


----------



## yellowmouth2 (Aug 16, 2005)

I feel like I'm watching the Bacheloret! You started a feeding frenzy Jen! LOL


----------



## Shallow Sport68 (Oct 14, 2008)

boatmanjohn said:


> I think if she can kill an Elk, catch a limit of fish, fix her own minor boat problems...she can probably keep the guys off on her own! Might just have to pay her to be the bouncer!
> 
> So was the final date for this thing set for July 25th? Where? If it's for 7-25, I'm out, unfortunately. But for a good reason.


What! fix boat problems?......i'm in love.......:spineyes:


----------



## FATfisherman (Mar 13, 2009)

boatmanjohn said:


> I think if she can kill an Elk, catch a limit of fish, fix her own minor boat problems...she can probably keep the guys off on her own! Might just have to pay her to be the bouncer!
> 
> So was the final date for this thing set for July 25th? Where? If it's for 7-25, I'm out, unfortunately. But for a good reason.


Yes it's set for July 25th sorry. I'm still working on a location.


----------



## Rusty S (Apr 6, 2006)

yellowmouth2 said:


> I feel like I'm watching the Bacheloret!


You watch the Bacheloret??  rs


----------



## Timemachine (Nov 25, 2008)

Diamond Jen said:


> I regret to inform the masses that no one has gotten a hold of me! I'm not so easy to hook, ya know???


Too funny. like in the movie Journey to the Center of the Earth

"You can't even read a compass and you call dibs on the Mountain guide"

"WHAT!!!! Nobodies got dibs on the Mountain guide"


----------



## Timemachine (Nov 25, 2008)

You guys are going about this ALL WRONG...here let me demonstrate.

*"Jen, those are the most beautiful kids I have ever seen.....let me know what they want for Christmas.":butterfly*


*DING DING DING....We have a winner!!!! *

Wait, hold on..... just remembered, I ALREADY have a beautiful wife and kid... sorry Jen, it just wasn't meant to be.

(I hope all you other dawgs are writing this down.):rotfl:


----------



## FATfisherman (Mar 13, 2009)

Timemachine said:


> You guys are going about this ALL WRONG...here let me demonstrate.
> 
> *"Jen, those are the most beautiful kids I have ever seen.....let me know what they want for Christmas.":butterfly*
> 
> ...


X2 sir!


----------



## Shallow Sport68 (Oct 14, 2008)

Wait Wait! what was this thread about again?......oh yea i remember....Diamond Jen...:redface:


----------



## yellowmouth2 (Aug 16, 2005)

Rusty S said:


> You watch the Bacheloret??  rs


 I knew it i shouldn't have hit that send button. Nah, but my wife and daughter don't miss it, so...........I guess I've caught a couple of episodes. Nothin gets by on here! LOL!


----------



## jmack (Dec 7, 2006)

LPKENNER said:


> We could have a biggest trout contest to see who gets to be Diamond Jen's date.....


Just a little report. I went out this evening and smacked a 30'' trout that is staked out in a crab trap waiting on weigh in. I will be feeding all it can eat croaker daily so it should be nice and fat lol.. Hey Jen what time should i pick you up ?


----------



## Diamond Jen (Jan 3, 2008)

Timemachine said:


> You guys are going about this ALL WRONG...here let me demonstrate.
> 
> *"Jen, those are the most beautiful kids I have ever seen.....let me know what they want for Christmas.":butterfly*
> 
> ...


TM, no gay dolphins for you buddy!!! You have got some mad skills with the ladies! Get in there, my friend! :brew2:


----------



## Capt.Crunk (Jun 7, 2009)

Wow are you guys serious. I could have quoted a hundred replys. Tryin to pick up a girl on the internet.......LAME. Do yall twitter? Good luck to ya Jen..... You got a club

More to come this could get good:bounce:


----------



## Timemachine (Nov 25, 2008)

WAIT GUYS......I got this!!!

8 post into it and you're already *TROLLING*. Way to make lots of friends here. I look forward to reading all your post!


----------



## Jake (Jan 10, 2006)

just read through the whole thread. not bad for 2 days, nine pages, and 170 replies. What did I tell ya Jen, u need to start a fan group on FB lol... just for 2coolers


----------



## Shallow Sport68 (Oct 14, 2008)

Timemachine said:


> WAIT GUYS......I got this!!!
> 
> 8 post into it and you're already *TROLLING*. Way to make lots of friends here. I look forward to reading all your post!


 I don't ...........Yea TM,he's a light weight...


----------



## DeerSlayer (May 7, 2008)

WOW!!! I just checked out Diamond Jen's page with all of her pictures... She is HOT and she kills deer, She is HOT...she catches fish...oh yeah...and did I say she is HOT!!! 

Diamond Jen...all I have to say is...
You are finer than frog hair...spit 4 ways!!! 

Just kidding...
Thought you'd like that one!!!


----------



## DeerSlayer (May 7, 2008)

Sorry, I had a typo...what I meant to type is...

Diamond Jen...
You are finer than frog hair...split 4 ways!!! :spineyes:

DS


----------



## Long Pole (Jun 5, 2008)

Timemachine said:


> WAIT GUYS......I got this!!!
> 
> 8 post into it and you're already *TROLLING*. Way to make lots of friends here. I look forward to reading all your post!


That was a weak attempt...

I don't know what's worse...guys having fun hittin on hotties on the net or him on here at 3am surfin for pick up lines.

Here it comes....

:an6:


----------



## Long Pole (Jun 5, 2008)

DeerSlayer said:


> Sorry, I had a typo...what I meant to type is...
> 
> Diamond Jen...
> You are finer than frog hair...split 4 ways!!! :spineyes:
> ...


Why didn't you just edit your post? :rotfl:


----------



## Timemachine (Nov 25, 2008)

DeerSlayer said:


> WOW!!! I just checked out Diamond Jen's page with all of her pictures... She is HOT and she kills deer, She is HOT...she catches fish...oh yeah...and did I say she is HOT!!!
> 
> Diamond Jen...all I have to say is...
> You are finer than frog hair...spit 4 ways!!!
> ...


Well said BUT you didn't mention the kids. Please go back and study post #164 and then try again. You get one "DO OVER card" from Timemachine.:rotfl:


----------



## Shallow Sport68 (Oct 14, 2008)

DeerSlayer said:


> WOW!!! I just checked out Diamond Jen's page with all of her pictures... She is HOT and she kills deer, She is HOT...she catches fish...oh yeah...and did I say she is HOT!!!
> 
> Diamond Jen...all I have to say is...
> You are finer than frog hair...spit 4 ways!!!
> ...


Man where you been? I'v been thinking this all a long.:headknock


----------



## Shallow Sport68 (Oct 14, 2008)

Timemachine said:


> Well said BUT you didn't mention the kids. Please go back and study post #164 and then try again. You get one "DO OVER card" from Timemachine.:rotfl:


Oh yea.......forgot TM,...... Beautiful kids....what do they want for x-mas? lol.........good looking dog...(TM,did i go over the top with the dog thing? you didn't mention the dog in lesson 1,but i like taking the initiative) do you bow hunt too?


----------



## Shallow Sport68 (Oct 14, 2008)

Capt.Crunk said:


> Wow are you guys serious. I could have quoted a hundred replys. Tryin to pick up a girl on the internet.......LAME. Do yall twitter? Good luck to ya Jen..... You got a club
> 
> More to come this could get good:bounce:


You twitter and wear crocs? and you call us lame?.......lol!! you need to back up and punt fifteen yards jr..lol


----------



## Diamond Jen (Jan 3, 2008)

Jake said:


> just read through the whole thread. not bad for 2 days, nine pages, and 170 replies. What did I tell ya Jen, u need to start a fan group on FB lol... just for 2coolers


What is up Jake??? Hey...I have been waiting on your package!!! Anyhoo, I am going to do just that! Why not blow up FB too....although wasn't it you that recommended that I not let the guys on 2cool see my facebook pics? That could start some trouble fo sho!!! LOL! Happy birthday buddy! I may see ya later! Headed to Seabrook in a bit. TTYL!


----------



## Diamond Jen (Jan 3, 2008)

Shallow Sport68 said:


> Oh yea.......forgot TM,...... Beautiful kids....what do they want for x-mas? lol.........good looking dog...(TM,did i go over the top with the dog thing? you didn't mention the dog in lesson 1,but i like taking the initiative) do you bow hunt too?


Of course I bow hunt!!! Did you see the elk pic??? I guess that I forget to mention that lil tid bit of info! And no...the dog is not over the top. That dog is a duck hunting machine!!! I love my dog!


----------



## Shallow Sport68 (Oct 14, 2008)

Oh man.....bow hunting would just about seal the deal..i would be in trouble if you flyfished also..........don't answer yet give me a minute to sit down.....lol..


----------



## Levelwind (Apr 15, 2005)

I didn't realize we had so many 2coolers who just got out of prison yesterday. 

Good luck to y'all! :rotfl::rotfl:

Chaps, if you don't have a pistol I can loan you one.


----------



## Diamond Jen (Jan 3, 2008)

Shallow Sport68 said:


> Oh man.....bow hunting would just about seal the deal..i would be in trouble if you flyfished also..........don't answer yet give me a minute to sit down.....lol..


 I have a Sage xi2 890 fly rod....Orvis Battenkill reel....I am no where near an expert, but I am working on those sexy loops.

Levelwind, I guess a .45 will be sufficient, but thanks for looking out for me.

Have a great weekend! :wink:


----------



## Shallow Sport68 (Oct 14, 2008)

Levelwind said:


> I didn't realize we had so many 2coolers who just got out of prison yesterday.
> 
> Good luck to y'all! :rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> Chaps, if you don't have a pistol I can loan you one.


I'm not out yet,we have the internet in the big house now,(this ain't the fifties no-mo)I'll be out on parole next week,gotta go got a visitor.


----------



## Long Pole (Jun 5, 2008)

Diamond Jen said:


> I have a Sage xi2 890 fly rod....Orvis Battenkill reel....I am no where near an expert, but I am working on those sexy loops.
> 
> Levelwind, I guess a .45 will be sufficient, but thanks for looking out for me.
> 
> Have a great weekend! :wink:


Dang, she's got your number.

Would you charge him the full amount for a "guided trip" with you?


----------



## Timemachine (Nov 25, 2008)

Diamond Jen said:


> Of course I bow hunt!!! Did you see the elk pic??? I guess that I forget to mention that lil tid bit of info! And no...the dog is not over the top. That dog is a duck hunting machine!!! I love my dog!


Whewww......I thought he was asking ME if I bow hunted. Been sitting nervous for an hour, not wanting to answer.

Oh....by the way, yes....PSE Dominator set at 78#. Atoms are my favorite broadhead.


----------



## Jake (Jan 10, 2006)

Diamond Jen said:


> What is up Jake??? Hey...I have been waiting on your package!!! Anyhoo, I am going to do just that! Why not blow up FB too....although wasn't it you that recommended that I not let the guys on 2cool see my facebook pics? That could start some trouble fo sho!!! LOL! Happy birthday buddy! I may see ya later! Headed to Seabrook in a bit. TTYL!


All the ladies are waiting for that package. lol, couldn't resist.
Just got restocked 5 minutes ago with some sticks from brian


----------



## Shallow Sport68 (Oct 14, 2008)

Timemachine said:


> Whewww......I thought he was asking ME if I bow hunted. Been sitting nervous for an hour, not wanting to answer.
> 
> Oh....by the way, yes....PSE Dominator set at 78#. Atoms are my favorite broadhead.


 I just spit my drink on my monitor!..lol....TM, were you shivering? lol.....hey i've got a PSE Dominator it's the 3D Dominator i like it it's kinda load but pretty flat shooting i use it for tagets,but i hunt with my PSE Carrera with the Orion cam 333fps.I'm gonna order me a long bow,been wanting to try that for a while.


----------



## Ninjazx9rrida (Jun 11, 2006)

LOL!


----------



## Shallow Sport68 (Oct 14, 2008)

I'm still laughing!!!!


----------



## Capt.Crunk (Jun 7, 2009)

Timemachine said:


> WAIT GUYS......I got this!!!
> 
> 8 post into it and you're already *TROLLING*. Way to make lots of friends here. I look forward to reading all your post!


That's it. I'm tryin to score friends on the internet:headknock

Way2cool


----------



## Diamond Jen (Jan 3, 2008)

I shoot a "Diamond" Bowtech - set at 55#! Hence...the name Diamond Jen! Don't think that 55# can't hit em in the heart...cause it can!!! I actually got in trouble for shooting my target in my back yard...the joys of a suburban neighborhood!!! My neighbor said that it made him nervous that I was shooting arrows every afternoon...since he has a lil no-duck-hunting ankle biter of a dog! Funny thing is...I never slung an arrow in his yard, but he got mad anyhoo...PANSY - he needs some gay dolphins! LOL! There is no greater rush than taking game with a bow...kinda like fly fishing...I suppose!!! I love a challenge! 

Jake, I'll be checking the mail daily! Ha! I love ya! Brown Lures ROCK!!! 

As for everything else, maybe we should have an archery tournament on the beach! I'm game!!! LOL! Winner gets a 1 hour counseling session with Timemachine...he seems to know what's up!!! LOL! I got nothin' but love for you TM! In the meantime, have a great weekend and stay outta the slammer!


----------



## BUBAFISH (Jun 10, 2008)

Hey shallow sport 68 i bet she plays harmonica too.


----------



## Shallow Sport68 (Oct 14, 2008)

TM is the man. :cheers:


----------



## Shallow Sport68 (Oct 14, 2008)

Capt.Crunk said:


> That's it. I'm tryin to score friends on the internet:headknock
> 
> Way2cool


We can tell.....sad3sm


----------



## Timemachine (Nov 25, 2008)

Thanks for the kind words. For years my slogan has been...

"Guide Myrick....All Knowing, All Seeing, Questions Answered while you wait, non of this _I'll get back to you _crapp"


----------



## Shallow Sport68 (Oct 14, 2008)

So,did anyone ever come up with a location for uhmmm...........what was this thread about? oh yea! for the 'great and meet' deal?


----------



## Shallow Sport68 (Oct 14, 2008)

Oh man!! i think i have a half marathon to run on the 25th of July.


----------



## fishkillr (Dec 31, 2008)

*be careful what you wish for*



Shallow Sport68 said:


> Oh man.....bow hunting would just about seal the deal..i would be in trouble if you flyfished also..........don't answer yet give me a minute to sit down.....lol..


This all sounds fine and dandy at first but then consider this.....

A few years ago while I was fishing down in Isla Mujeras I overheard a couple talking about fishing in Tonga and Wranganella Bank off New Zealand. Incidentally I had just spent the last year or so fishing the SoPac and knew those places well so I started chatting with them. Turns out the wife was into hunting and fishing just as much as her husband....if not more!! Immediately I thought what a lucky guy to have a partner to share his passion with. So his wife gets up and goes to the bathroom and the the guy totally breaks down and starts venting about how he wishes she could just stay home and be a normal woman and how he doesn't EVER have any time to himself. "Every time I wanna go fishing she has to go. Everytime I want to go hunting she has to go ect ect."

Obviously this can go both ways so don't bite me Jen. Just offering a different perspective. Could you imagine your wife loading up the boat and leaving you at home!!!! You immediately lose your man card FOREVER!


----------



## koncept1 (Jan 27, 2009)

Efff that! I would load up my boat and either potlick her or just hit the water myself after she leaves! LOL


----------

